# Vorschau AMD A8-3850 APU mit Gigabyte's A75M-UD2H



## orangebutt (27. Juni 2011)

Bei VR-Zone.com haben sie einen AMD A8-3850 mit dem Gigabyte A75M-UD2H etwas übertaktet und damit Crysis 2 in 1280x768 bei 30-40 Frames
ohne jegliche züsatzliche Grafikkarte flüssig spielen können. Dabei lief noch ein zweites Benchmark, dass die anderen beiden Kerne ausgelastet hat...
Hört sich vielleicht nicht so sonderlich gut an, aber es gibt wohl sonst keinen IGP mit dem man aktuelle Spiele ruckelfrei spielen kann. 
Ausserdem gibts nach oben hin sicher noch ziemlich viel Spielraum, da der verwendete CPU-Lüfter nicht das non-plus-ultra ist 

Hier das Video:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0kGwrqSntFs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Quelle: Performance preview of Gigabyte's A75M-UD2H and AMD A8-3850 APU


----------



## pagani-s (27. Juni 2011)

krasse igp-grafikleistung
für gelegenheitszocker ist das doch optimal


----------



## kuer (27. Juni 2011)

Respekt am AMD . Das ist mal eine Hausnummer.


----------



## sahvg (27. Juni 2011)

so ein teil will ich!


----------



## Progs-ID (27. Juni 2011)

Wenn das Teil wirklich so geil ist, will ich das haben. Geiler geht's ja kaum.

Habe hier noch einen interessanten Link gefunden. Am 30. Juni soll es die LIano APUs im Handel geben.
AMD's Fastest Llano APU Will Retail for Less than $150 | UpToNews.com | News Up To Date


----------



## TheMF6265 (27. Juni 2011)

beachtlich für eine IGP und die TDP der APU 
da steckt noch viel Potential drin, v.a. bei der Softwareoptimierung!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (27. Juni 2011)

IGP um 50 % Prozent geOCt und CPU-Part auch nach oben geprügelt ... out of Box läuft's also ein bisschen anders.


----------



## 0Martin21 (27. Juni 2011)

^^teste das doch mal mit der "sandigen Brücke", ob das auch greht.


----------



## Skysnake (27. Juni 2011)

Jup, das ist schon wirklich nicht schlecht. AMD scheint da wirklich sehr gute Arbeit geleistet zu haben. Da erscheint die Aussage bzgl. der mangelnden Kapazitäten und einer Verschiebung von BD doch durchaus realistisch oder? 

AMD hat mit Llano ein wirklich gutes Gesamtpaket am Start, und deckt damit die wichtigsten Märkte ab. Mobile+Einsteiger-Midrange Desktop Markt. Mit der Z-Series auch die Tablets, die sehr wichtig geworden sind/werden. Intel wird es da wirklich sehr schwer haben aufgrund der mangelhaften GPU-Leistung. Ich glaube Llano wird ein Kassenschlager für AMD, wenn es das nicht schon ist . 

Bedenkt man jetzt noch, das Trinity in etwa einem Jahr kommt und rund/mindestens 50% Mehrleistung bringen soll, dann wird es Intel wirklich GANZ schwer haben. Aber nicht nur die! Man sollte sich ja in Erinnerung rufen, das AMD bereits einen lauffähigen Laptop mit Trinity gezeigt hat! Wenn da wirklich rund 50% Mehrleistung bei rum kommen, dann brauchen wirklich sehr viele keine dezidierte GPU mehr. Das wäre insbesondere für nVidia ein ganz schwerer Schlag..


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (27. Juni 2011)

Sehr sehr cool!
Wirklich nett!

Mit der Auflösung und Frameraten auf Konsolenniveau ... ohne "Extracard"


----------



## M4xw0lf (27. Juni 2011)

Nicht schlecht, nicht schlecht. Allerdings ist der Einfluss des 2400MHz-Speichers sicher nicht zu verachten


----------



## Skysnake (27. Juni 2011)

Naja, AMD unterstützt ja 1866 direkt von Haus aus. Viele MB Hersteller gehen da noch einen Schritt weiter auf 2100. So viel ist das dann auch wieder nicht.


----------



## M4xw0lf (27. Juni 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Naja, AMD unterstützt ja 1866 direkt von Haus aus. Viele MB Hersteller gehen da noch einen Schritt weiter auf 2100. So viel ist das dann auch wieder nicht.


 
2400 statt 1866 ist ein Plus von 28,6 Prozent für die Bandbreite, und gerade die ist ja bei Llano ein potentieller Flaschenhals. Das müssen dann die Benchmarks (und Bench-Marcs ^^) zeigen, ob mehr IGP- und CPU-Takt auch alleine dieses Leistungsplus hervorbringen, oder eben nur wenn auch der Speicher enstprechend zulegt.


----------



## Skysnake (27. Juni 2011)

kommt ganz drauf an, wie die Zugriffe auf den RAM aussehen. 

Meine Abschätzung sieht wie folgt aus für die Taktratenerhöhungen:
CPU: fast keine Skalierung
GPU: etwas weniger als eine lineare Skalierung
FSB: lineare Skalierung
RAM: zwischen gar keiner Skalierung und linearer


----------



## PCGH_Marc (27. Juni 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Viele MB Hersteller gehen da noch einen Schritt weiter auf 2100.


Die Boards, die wir haben, erlauben alle maximal DDR3-1866. Welche "vielen Hersteller" bieten denn bei ihren FM1-Platinen einen Teiler für DDR3-2100?


----------



## Skysnake (27. Juni 2011)

Also ich hatte es so in Erinnerung, das bei den High-End Llano Boards 2100 Angegeben war auf der Platine. Daher auch meine Aussage. Wenn du das entkräften kannst, dann nur zu! Hab halt leider keine x Boards hier grad so rum liegen 

Spaß beiseite, ne wenn das bei euren Boards nicht so ist, dann nehm ich das natürlich zurück, und sag das ich mich falsch erinnert habe. Für alles schau ich jetzt auch nicht nochmal nach, und verlasse mich auf meine Erinnerung. Wenn ich Nachschau, dann passts ja auch eigentlich immer. Merphy halt


----------



## PCGH_Marc (27. Juni 2011)

Hätte ja sein können, dass du mir ein Board mit dem Teil nennen kannst - dann hätte ich versucht, das in die Finger zu bekommen. Schade.


----------



## Skysnake (27. Juni 2011)

also irgendwo hab ich die Beschriftung gesehen mit dem 2100 auf dem MB, aber ich bekomme es wirklich nicht mehr zusammen, bei welchem es war.  

Eventuell komm ich heute Abend aber dazu mal meine News-Bilder durch zu gehen, vielleicht finde ich da das entsprechende Bild.


----------



## noghry (27. Juni 2011)

Echt interessante Leistung, was die Llano APU da zusammen bringt. 
Und das auch noch ohne dedizierte Grafikkarte, respekt.
Wie wird das erst werden, wenn der Nachfolger mit der versprochenen Mehrleistung daherkommt? Dann wirds echt schwer für Intel, aber mal sehen was denen noch so alles einfällt. 
Gruß


----------



## Skysnake (27. Juni 2011)

Ich würde mir gar nicht vorrangig um Intel Sorgen machen, sondern um nVidia. nVidia hat schon durch SB massive Einbrüche hinnehmen müssen. Mit Llano wird das noch schlimmer. Welche Berechtigung haben denn die dezidierten GPUs so im Preisbereich bis 100€ jetzt noch? Also vom P/L-Verhältnis her siehts schlecht aus, vorallem, da die iGPU von Llano dann ja NICHT mehr genutzt werden kann... Ganz schlechte Aussichten für nVidia.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (27. Juni 2011)

Llano packt nicht mal die Leistung einer 40€ teuren HD 5570 - wie kommst du auf 100€-Karten?


----------



## Skysnake (27. Juni 2011)

echt sind die so billig? 

Hätte die jetzt eher in den 100-150€ Bereich gepackt

Dann halt in den <50€ Bereich. Besser?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (28. Juni 2011)

Eine HD 5570 für 150€?  Du hast Vorstellungen


----------



## Skysnake (28. Juni 2011)

Naja, als sie raus kam? 

Ich beschäftige mich mit den kleinen Karten eigentlich nie 

Das man Sie jetzt hinterher geschmissen bekommt ist klar, gibt ja teils die 5870 für rund 150€ schon NEU! Wenn ich da dran denke, das ich knapp 300€ für ne 2 Monate alte bei ebay gezahlt habe...

Aber die Karte werkelt und werkelt und werkelt ^^ Die hat schon ~6700 Stunden Betrieb hinter sich


----------



## Smokey Skull (22. Juli 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Die Boards, die wir haben, erlauben alle maximal DDR3-1866. Welche "vielen Hersteller" bieten denn bei ihren FM1-Platinen einen Teiler für DDR3-2100?


 
ASROCK A75M-HVS - Daten- und Preisvergleich - Schottenland.de

hier sogar 2400


----------



## Skysnake (22. Juli 2011)

HA wusste ich doch das ich das irgendwo mal gesehen hatte 

Btw. sorry, ist bei mir ganz unter gegangen, meine Sachen mal durch zu schauen


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. Juli 2011)

Nur weil das da drauf steht bzw. es Schottenland schreibt, muss das nichts heißen. Denn drauf schreiben kann man vieles, was im BIOS angeboten wird, ist was anderes. Unsere Llano-Boards bieten alle maximale DDR3-1866. Bei Asrock auf der Website wird auch dann einiges klar: Da heißt es "Supports Dual Channel DDR3 2400+ *(OC)*". Damit alles gesagt


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2011)

Und bringt das für die Grafik was, wenn man den RAM übertaktet?


----------



## Skysnake (22. Juli 2011)

Also die Tests die ich gesehen habe, haben schon gezeigt, dass der RAM nicht ganz unwichtig ist.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. Juli 2011)

Mehr Bandbreite macht sich bei Llano ziemlich bemerkbar.


----------



## riedochs (23. Juli 2011)

Das ist die Crux die schon die ct festgestellt hat. Es brauch DDR3-1866 oder mehr damit die GPU vernünftig läuft.

Ich kann derzeit den Liano nicht viel positives abgewinnen und teile da die Meinung der ct dass ein Phenom2 + dedizierte Grafik im gleichen Preisrahmen mehr Leistung hat.


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (23. Juli 2011)

AMD hat damit meiner Meinung gut etwas geleistet. Schade das deren Verkaufszahlen eher nicht so gut sind, aber diese Firma hat auf jeden Fall Respekt verdient, alleine schon wegen der vielen Arbeitsplätze in Dresden und im Gegensatz zu Intel haben die kaum Kohle. Also Leute, kauft ruhig mal AMD, auch wenn Intel evtl. ein wenig schneller ist (beim zocken sowas von scheiß egal!), aber diese Firma gehört in allen Bereichen unterstützt. Weiter so!!!


----------



## spionkaese (23. Juli 2011)

Pace.Mr._Ace schrieb:


> AMD hat damit meiner Meinung gut etwas geleistet. Schade das deren Verkaufszahlen eher nicht so gut sind, aber diese Firma hat auf jeden Fall Respekt verdient, alleine schon wegen der vielen Arbeitsplätze in Dresden und im Gegensatz zu Intel haben die kaum Kohle. Also Leute, kauft ruhig mal AMD, auch wenn Intel evtl. ein wenig schneller ist (beim zocken sowas von scheiß egal!), aber diese Firma gehört in allen Bereichen unterstützt. Weiter so!!!


Das heißt wir sollen Sachen mit schlechterem P/L-Verhätnis + schlechterer Gesamtleistung kaufen, weil du AMD toll findest?
Lass mal, ich brauch die Leistung.


----------



## salamandabiko (23. Juli 2011)

Mit 'nem C2D E6750


----------



## spionkaese (23. Juli 2011)

salamandabiko schrieb:


> Mit 'nem C2D E6750


Naja, bin grade am sparen ^^
Als Schüler dauert das halt etwas 
Nach meiner neusten Rechnung kann ich mir in ca. 2 Jahren nen SB mit MB und so kaufen


----------



## salamandabiko (23. Juli 2011)

Ist gut, war ja nicht ernst gemeint. 

Bin selber Schüler und kann mir leider nicht mehr als P/L-Zeugs leisten.


----------



## spionkaese (23. Juli 2011)

salamandabiko schrieb:


> Ist gut, war ja nicht ernst gemeint.
> 
> Bin selber Schüler und kann mir leider nicht mehr als P/L-Zeugs leisten.


Ich ja auch nicht, deswegen muss ich die nächsten 2 Jahre für SB sparen 
Aber Haswell soll ja erst 2014 kommen, dann kann ich Ivy noch ein jahr nutzen ohne dass es veraltet ist


----------



## Gazelle (28. Juli 2011)

Die Leistung des Llano Chips kommt nciht an eine 5570 ran????


----------

